
Tell HN: Room open in Hacker House in San Jose - borski
We have a room open at our awesome hacker mansion in San Jose. The house is ~4000 sqft, on an _enormous_ lot. Spend all your time coding? Do it with deer and wild turkey hanging out by your side. This is the most serene hacker house you've ever seen.<p>The house is 4bed, 4bath, and filled with hackers. Right now the population consists of the founders of Tinfoil Security (http://www.tinfoilsecurity.com) and Welcu (http://www.welcu.com), both companies backed by 500startups. Genders: 1 Female, 3 Male, and 1 Female part-time; we don't care about your gender. :)<p>The room is 14x12 (large for anywhere in this area), enormous kitchen with an island and Viking professional stove (and griddle!), restaurant-sized fridge, washer/dryer in house, and of course, 20mbit internet via Comcast. 4 decks, grill outside. And the views you have to see to believe.<p>It's a new house, and the culture is new too, so we're looking for anyone who is personable, clean, and can contribute to the culture and shape it into whatever it will be.<p>To get in touch, just email me: borski@mit.edu<p>Photos of living space, view, room, and (your own) bathroom: http://www.dropbox.com/gallery/3010745/2/4055Soelro/Room%20Available?h=d544bc
======
agi20dla
This place is pretty sweet! I know Borski personally and he'll make sure you
are taken care of and that everyone's happy. He's a man of drive, passion, and
integrity. If you ask nicely, he'll make you pancakes in the morning. :)

~~~
borski
<3 pancakes.

------
borski
Price is $1100, utilities split amongst the rooms in the house. :)

~~~
dlss
sounds like the 1 M on his own is over paying...

~~~
borski
Bigger room, and we split utilities evenly.

------
etherael
Potentially silly question, but is that 1100 per month or per week? Not
specified anywhere and the duration varies by nation, and I'm not sure what it
is for the US?

~~~
borski
Per month.

------
SkyMarshal
4br, with 4.5 people currently occupying it? Where's the open room? (I'm not
in the market, but clarification might help. g'luck!)

~~~
borski
1M & 1 part-time F in one room. 1 M & 1 F in another room. 1 M in a third.

Fourth is open. :)

------
icco
Aww, I wish you guys had posted this a few weeks ago, I would have loved to
live with borski. But alas, I just signed a lease.

------
yankoff
How far you are from the caltrain station? I have to commute to Menlo Park
every day ;)

~~~
borski
About a 5-10min drive. There is a bus that takes you there, also. :)

------
malandrew
I'm looking for a hacker house in the Bay Area at the moment, but I wish there
were more hacker houses in a more reasonable price range. $1100 is a lot for
anyone trying to bootstrap and keep their burn rate as low as possible.

~~~
jackowayed
$1100 is cheap for the Bay Area ... You might be able to do better in
Oakland/Berkeley. Not ideal, but more and more things are in SF these days,
and they're a quick BART ride from SF.

~~~
malandrew
$1100 is cheap for a nice room or studio with your own bath, but there
certainly are many options cheaper than $1100. I've stayed with friends
spending $400-600 in SF in the Mission, Downtown and Tenderloin areas, and
these aren't people that have been living there for years under rent control.
A search on Craigslist shows a lot of options in SF for under $800.

Hacker Houses of course have the added benefit that they are also a productive
place to work and thus don't require you to pay for an open desk in a co-
working space.

Artist houses are a much better example of how low you can go insofar as
living costs are concerned. I wish there were more hackers that were
interested in the approach artists take.

------
fido
All of these people are awesome and $1100 is cheap to live with them!! Great
place!

------
rdl
That's a great place -- $1100 is a quite reasonable price for something like
that.

------
perivamsi
Does anyone have a similar hacker house in Manhattan? I am looking for a place
and would love to be a part of such a culture.

------
WordSkill
I would love to set up a Hacker House in Thailand.

I'm just not sure how much actual coding would get done.

------
helloxander
Wow that's a nice place.

~~~
borski
Yup, you should live there. :)

------
temuze
Why doesn't someone just make a hackerhouse.com?

